# Tegu T-shirts



## aambumann (Aug 4, 2013)

Looking for Tegu T-shirts, wondering if there are any members who might sell them.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 4, 2013)

There have been a few attempts to make TT shirts but nothing was ever set in motion. My best suggestion would be to find a site and custom make one. I think Zazzle or Cafepress could be worth looking into.


----------



## aambumann (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks I did see some on Zazzle, but thought I would check here first. Would rather buy from people in the tegu world as a first choice.


----------

